# 222 as a DVR ?



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

This looks like an interesting receiver - was wondering if an external hard drive can be added to convert it into a DVR via the USB port ?


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

The last that I heard, E* planned to make the feature available on the 222 by years end. Personally though, I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

dahenny said:


> The last that I heard, E* planned to make the feature available on the 222 by years end. Personally though, I wouldn't hold my breath.


Just IMO the 222 is still somewhat of a fragile platform with a few warts on it that first need to get resolved.

Presently the USB port is a swell place to plug in one of those $20 laptop coolers and place under it. Like a few other receivers of recent vintage, the 222 seems to have far fewer problems when kept cool with a little more than just natural convection.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

Cap'n Preshoot;1677071 said:


> ...the 222 seems to have far fewer problems when kept cool...


+1 :up:


----------



## JohnEL (Apr 11, 2006)

What has worked well for me was to place 4 LEGO blocks-1 under each foot. This has kept my unit cool for several months with no problems and no sound. Thanks kids.:lol:


----------

